# Possible Purchase



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

A POA is an appy/arab with shetland from what I remember, so it is quite likely he is a paint/POA

I think he is adorable


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I like him and he has alot of potential but isn't worth $2,500 IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

TimWhit91 said:


> A POA is an appy/arab with shetland from what I remember, so it is quite likely he is a paint/POA
> 
> I think he is adorable


Thats good to know. I have never seen one here, so I guess I never concerned to learn their breed makeup. I feel dumb now.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I like him and he has alot of potential but isn't worth $2,500 IMO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think he is either. Pending a good vet check I think I'll offer 1000
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

i'd go $1000 on the offer have you ridden him yet?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My market in SC is similar to yours. What I see is a nice looking grade horse that is relatively green. Up here $1,000 is way top of the going rate, $2,500 is over the top for what he is - maybe a few years ago, but certainly not now.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

flyingchange1991 said:


> i'd go $1000 on the offer have you ridden him yet?


Yeah that's me in the video. First ride back in a while. :\ lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I do not think this horse is 100% sound. Have you done smaller circles going to the left with this horse? Every so often i see a bobble. Not sure if it is being caused from being heavy on his forehand and then turning, but its enough for me to raise concern about this horse. Please have the vet check it out. I see the bobble on his left fore going to the left and right.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I like him and he has alot of potential but isn't worth $2,500 IMO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^^ Agreed. He is super cute, with some refinement he could be worth that one day. Where I am, you can buy a finished schooling horse for $2500. Last year we purchased a trail mare for only $300.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That horse is not worth 2500 and those people are nuts to try and get that out of him.

They will probably laugh at you for going 1500 under their asking price, but i personally wouldnt even pay 800 for him, and thats if hes 100% sound. Which like wetrain17 said, it doesnt look like hes 100% sound.

Definately take caution with this little one. I see way too many red flags, if it was me, id keep looking...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ponies can be worth more than horses. It is hard to find a good safe mount for a child so it could well be worth 2500.00
Supply and demand.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That pony doesnt look like a safe a reliable mount though. He cow kicks when you mess with his girth, hes known for biting, he doesn't perform well under saddle, he tosses his head while riding, cant pick up his correct leads. I wouldnt let a child near him, let alone ride him. Not until he has extensive training.

Sure many ponies can be worth that, but not this one imho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> That pony doesnt look like a safe a reliable mount though. He cow kicks when you mess with his girth, hes known for biting, he doesn't perform well under saddle, he tosses his head while riding, cant pick up his correct leads. I wouldnt let a child near him, let alone ride him. Not until he has extensive training.
> 
> Sure many ponies can be worth that, but not this one imho.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I must have watched a different video because it wasn't cow kicking and having it's girth messed with. You are in a different state so not sure how you know this pony is a terror on wheels. My point wasn't that this pony was a bargain but people were comparing it to horse purchases which are apples vs oranges.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SarahHershey said:


> Yeah that's me in the video. First ride back in a while. :\ lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I personally think you are too big for him. I would have thought he was smaller than 14.2


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very true with horses vs ponies. I have yet to meet a pony with a better attitude then a horse though. Lol. They must be worth their weight in gold when you come across one! Lol

The video just shows him being ridden, but in the OPs post, she talks of his vices which include his naughty behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I personally think you are too big for him. I would have thought he was smaller than 14.2


I'm not super concerned about that. I am looking for a project to resell, so weight proportion is all I'm really looking at.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is one I may go look at.. Does he look off to you guys,or have I been staring too long?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Something looks weird there in the beginning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Let me ad atleast to me it looks like something weird with his right front. It also doesn't help that the rider is horribly all over the place, there's a dog whining, and the guy on the lawn mower..oy vey. So much going on in that video!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The paint looks like he's limping on his inside leg. He's got a definite head-bob going on. He looks like he's much more willing then the first pony, but a vet check would definitely be in order!


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a little pony I tried last night. Sorry about the horrific video quality. Photobucket hates me.
This is a project pony, so size isn't an issue.

Candy001.mp4 video by 501851 - Photobucket


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't want make myself look stupid, but is this pony limping as well??


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THe last ones' the best of the 3 for a project, JMHO. Depending on the price. A friend and I have been looking at "projects" right now too, but with the market the way it is, don't expect to get much back other than experience. You will need to buy very reasonably.


----------

